# i have a call ?



## weston (Oct 25, 2007)

i am 18 and just started hunting coyotes ya it is a lot of fun but i don't have a lot of money coming in and i am still in school i like using my friends mouth call a lot if any one knows where i can get a half ways decent call for under 15.00 let me know i really like this sport but i just don't have the money to do it and i am still in school and that don't help thanks a lot :sniper:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

any sporting goods store


----------



## 1 shot (Oct 24, 2007)

I believe all the verminater calls are under $15. Tally ho, Critrcalls are to. You can find these in many stores.


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

weston said:


> i am 18 and just started hunting coyotes ya it is a lot of fun but i don't have a lot of money coming in and i am still in school i like using my friends mouth call a lot if any one knows where i can get a half ways decent call for under 15.00 let me know i really like this sport but i just don't have the money to do it and i am still in school and that don't help thanks a lot :sniper:


 Send me a pm and you will have a call.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Take advantage of Jerry's offer. I have heard good things about his calls. And as mentioned...crit r calls and verminators are good. That is all I use.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

just a suggestion, I would personally take full advantage of anything Jerry Hunsley tells me or any calls he recommends. He gave an excellent presentation and the Coyote Classic this year.

Jerry I have to get a hold of a couple of your calls, which ones do you recommend. I had full intentions talking with you after your semminar.


----------



## coyotenewbie (Dec 26, 2007)

What kinda of calls do you have jerry? I am new to coyote hunting as well. I use johny stewart calls now and like them pretty well.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

This is Jerry's Website http://www.wileyonepredatorcalls.com/

I recommend looking around, I have only heard good things about his calls

Hope you don't mind me posting your website Jerry


----------



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

1 shot said:


> I believe all the verminater calls are under $15. Tally ho, Critrcalls are to. You can find these in many stores.


 Where did you steal yours at 1 shot?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

straight shooter said:


> 1 shot said:
> 
> 
> > I believe all the verminater calls are under $15. Tally ho, Critrcalls are to. You can find these in many stores.
> ...


Steal?


----------



## 1 shot (Oct 24, 2007)

Lets see. Critrcall standard $10.95
Verm, tweety $10.95
syco tweety $10.95
long range tweety $10.95
thumper $11.95
And the tally ho is less then $10
All on lock stock and barrel.

Straight shooter you obviously have some personnel issues. Perhaps mommy didn't pay you enough attention.

And thats a poor attempt at degrading me. :eyeroll:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

What is the problem boys?


----------



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> What is the problem boys?


 No problem here! Just having a little fun teasing 1 shot like he did me. :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Ok then.


----------



## weston (Oct 25, 2007)

jerry i sent you a pm thanks


----------

